# seen this on preloved



## tmg (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105532625/can-anyone-take-care-of-my-chloe-for-6-months.html
I do think £20 a month though isnt really enough for caring and feeding a dog maybe some one out there can advise this lady.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The lady has been in touch with the Owners Club and we are trying to help her find a temporary home. If anyone is interested in helping please contact me for further details. Thanks.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Where is she based?
My preloved settings are pants!! Lol


----------

